# Leverage for penny stocks?



## yonnie (6 December 2009)

I`m into trading penny stocks again after the crash and I`m doing well.

since the 1st of July I made 131 trades of which 6 were losing trades and 125 winning or breakeven trades.

Interactive Brokers used to have 50% margin on those trades, but the financial meltdown put a stop to this.

and thanks for asking, but no, I dont have a mortgage-free home for a loan.

is there any way at all to get leverage somehow somewhere on penny stock trades?

pm`s welcome.


----------



## bailx (4 December 2011)

Maybe the best way to get leverage out of penny stocks is to Swing trade. Cut your losers break out on top.


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2011)

I wanna know how you get a 98% win rate.
without doubt the most successful trader of penny stocks I've seen in 20 yrs.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 December 2011)

yonnie said:


> I`m into trading penny stocks again after the crash and I`m doing well.
> 
> since the 1st of July I made 131 trades of which 6 were losing trades and 125 winning or breakeven trades.
> 
> ...




Your stats don't tell anything about how successful you've been.  What percentage return did you make per annum?  How many winners did you have?  What sort of draw down?  

If you were successful, get other other people to buy the stock you have just bought.  That's a sure fire way to push the price through the roof and make you more money.  Go to HC and join the DT thread or sell your tips in email form.  Better than leverage.  CFDs offer leverage is you really want that.


----------



## pixel (5 December 2011)

yonnie said:


> I`m into trading penny stocks again after the crash and I`m doing well.
> 
> since the 1st of July I made 131 trades of which 6 were losing trades and 125 winning or breakeven trades.
> 
> ...



 Congrats and hat tip, yonnie; 
Will you be prepared to share your method, HOW you identify 131 such potential winners? Are they 131 different stocks? Do you exit each day and count the next as a new trade? Did you pick them with some kind of T/A scan or similar system? 

As I'm also day-trading the speccie side, I find your win:loss ratio very commendable, but also credible. The only problem is the quantity of trades - some weeks I score a couple, on occasion even a handful a day; but since my method entails charts with a minute or even trade-based tick, I can rarely cope with more than two at a time. 

If you prefer privacy, we can exchange ideas via PM or email.

PS: I wouldn't attempt to scale up my position size - regardless whether leveraged or with my own cash. Many of the stocks that give me those 90%+ success rates don't have the turnover required to hide my buy and sell orders behind. And if I decide to take profit, I don't want to wait my turn, even less risk moving the market with my buys or sells.


----------

